
The Browser Company - zzmp
https://thebrowser.company
======
core-questions
Nothing about anything they're doing that's actually going to be different.

Here's the thing: the best browser is one I don't have to think about, at all.
It should fade away and just let me use websites without ten million little
buttons and addons and bits and bobs of annoying functionality. I don't want
half the crap that's in my already-minimalist browser; I want it to be fast
and secure and get out of the way.

~~~
ntw1103
I am assuming it will just be another chrome skin, since they are looking for
a chromium engineer.

